# Formular in "LIghtbox"



## bertiSR (12. Februar 2009)

hallo. jeder kennt die lightbox als jquery plugin mit dem man bilder oder videos präsentieren kann!
gibt es denn auch ein plugin mit dem ich eine "lightbox" erhalte in der ich ein formular anzeigen kann?
ich will dieses formular benutzen, um sich für bestimmte aktionen, die in einer tabelle abgelegt sind anmelden zu können.
die tabelle sieht so aus:
name | text | link zum öffnen des formulars
name | text | link zum öffnen des formulars

mfg berti


----------



## designor (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bevors der ADMIN macht:
Bitte beachte die Regeln zur Netiquette hier im Forum 

Zu deiner Frage:
Es gibt Mutationen bzw. Geschwister der Lightbox, in denen man nicht nur Bilder, sondern ganze HTML-Seiten aufrufen kann.
Thickbox
Graybox
Lightbox 2
Slimbox

Ich weiß im Moment nicht welche genau was macht

http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/#examples
http://www.digitalia.be/software/slimbox
http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/


----------

